# Direfencia entre fusibles.



## jefinho (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola que hay , tengo curiosidad por saber si hay diferencias entre los fusibles de 150 y 230 voltios.  
es decir. ¿si tengo un fusible por ejemplo de 1 A 250v , se funde si le aplico 1 A a 150v?


Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesante pregunta... nunca he echo la prueba pero lo mas seguro es que no se funda de inmediato... debido a que en realidad lo que soportan es potencia probablemente tarde unos segundos mas en fundirse que si fuera el necesario

Toma en consideracion que ningun fusible se quema instantaneamente, todos toman cierto tiempo en fundirse y ese tiempo es dependiente de la cantidad de corriente que le metas:

http://www.littelfuse.com/data/en/Data_Sheets/201P_LF_072106.pdf

Aun asi solo recomendaria hacerlo en casos de emergencia donde necesites hacer funcionar un equipo y no puedas conseguir el fusible de inmediato, solo que es importante acordarse cambiarlo por el adecuado lo mas pronto posible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2009)

Los fusibles se queman por corriente y no por potencia.
La indicación de 250V es el máximo rating.
Algo así como para que alguien no pretenda usarlos en 10.000V, que les saltaría arco por dentro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Los fusibles se queman por corriente y no por potencia.



Completamente en desacuerdo.... si bien es cierto que la corriente juega un papel muy importante en el calentamiento interno del alambre, tambien el voltaje tiene que ver algo con ese calentamiento, lo que no se es que tanto afecte y si ese nivel es minimo entonces se puede despreciar....

Si no fuera de ese modo los fabricantes de fusibles no se molestarian en fabricarlos para distintos voltajes... solo fabricarian uno que diga 600V y pondrian un anuncio que dijera se puede ocupar dentro de todo el rango de voltaje


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2009)

Yo coincido con 2m

Chico: Si tu proposición fuera correcta, al conectar 6V y 1,1A a un fusible de 250V y 1A... no podría quemarse, y sin embargo se queman.

Supongo (y sólo supongo) que el asunto vendrá por el lado de qué tanta distancia queda entre los extremos del filamento quemado. A mayor voltaje que tengan que cortar, mayor será la distancia.

Saludos


----------



## bb1 (Mar 16, 2009)

2 metros dijo:
			
		

> Chico: Si tu proposición fuera correcta, al conectar 6V y 1,1A a un fusible de 250V y 1A... no podría quemarse, y sin embargo se queman.
> 
> Supongo (y sólo supongo) que el asunto vendrá por el lado de qué tanta distancia queda entre los extremos del filamento quemado. A mayor voltaje que tengan que cortar, mayor será la distancia.
> 
> Saludos



completamente de acuerdo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2009)

Chico, el fusible ni se entera de la tensión que tiene aplicada el circuito   .

Lo único que sabe es de la caida de tensión entre sus extremos en función de su resistencia interna y de la corriente que le circula.

V = I * R
V (entre extremos del fusible)
I (que circula por él)
R (resitencia interna del fusible - bajísima, miliohms)

Donde si interviene la potencia es DENTRO del fusible, que es la que calienta y funde el alambre por efecto Joule   .

W = V * I   entonces reemplazando en la de ohm también tenés.

W = V * V / R            o         W = I * I * R
Pero V es la caida de tensión en los extremos del fuse, no la aplicada al circuito

El fusible recién se entera de la tensión aplicada en su ruptura   .

Chico tomá el tester y medí la tensión en los extremos de un fusible conectado a 6 V y de otro conectado a 220 V. Repetí el experimento poniendo un fusible quemado en ambos casos!


----------



## electrodan (Mar 16, 2009)

Conocen la Ley de Joule? El calor (lo que quema el fusible) depende del tiempo, la resistencia, y la corriente.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 16, 2009)

Si, Electro...
Sé por qué se quema el fusible, y conozco la Ley de Joule. 
Lo que no tengo del todo claro es lo del máximo voltaje que soportan. ¿Qué es exactamente lo que cambia entre uno de 50V y uno de 250V?

Las cosas que uno da por descontadas son las que menos entiende al final...


----------



## santiago (Mar 16, 2009)

todo va por la aislacion, no por el hecho de que se corte 

digamos que es lo mismo un alambre de un fusible para 220 , que uno para 600v, (suponiendo el mismo amperage) pero la porcelana aislante y demas es otra historia, es algo asi como los capacitores jeje

si bien la tansion juega un papel importante para saber la disipacion de calor, ta,bien esta la resistencia del conductor y demas,

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quien iba a pensar que esto se fuera a convertir en una batalla tan buena...  

La duda que tengo es... si el voltaje no afecta... por que los fabricantes ofrecen fusibles en varios voltajes? y esto no puede ser un asunto de mercadotecnia como en otro componentes, ya que estamos hablando de un elemento de seguridad que si falla puede ocasionar daños serios

Tomado del sitio de Littelfuse:

http://www.littlefuse.com/design/frequently-asked-questions.html



> Can the fuse voltage exceed the application voltage?
> 
> Yes - Fuses are designed for use in circuits at any voltage as long as they don't exceed the fuse's maximum voltage rating. (Exception - medium-voltage fuses from 2,400 to 38,000 volts may only be used at the voltages designated on the fuse's label) *The voltage rating of a fuse is a safety rating that should never be exceeded*.



Traduccion:



> El voltaje del fusible puede exceder el voltaje de la aplicacion?
> 
> Si, Los fusibles estan diseñados para uso en circuitos a cualquier voltaje siempre y cuando no excedan el voltaje maximo del fusible, (Excepcion - Los fusibles para voltajes medios de 2,400 a 38,000 volts solo pueden ser usados a los voltajes designados en la etiqueta del fusible), *El rango de voltaje del fusible es un rango de seguridad que nunca debe ser excedido*



Lo cual contesta la pregunta del compañero, *Si puede usar el fusible de 220V en un circuito de 125V*. 

Sin embargo abre otra pregunta.... Si el voltaje no afecta... por que el fabricante nos dice que no se debe exceder el voltaje del fusible?, La respuesta no se contesta en la cita de arriba, pero me esta dando a entender que si realizamos el caso inverso y colocamos un fusible de 125V en un circuito de 220V entonces se debe quemar aunque no llegue a la corriente maxima del fusible... Lo que seria un indicador de que el voltaje SI AFECTA

Yo creo que el problema no es si se quema o no... sino el tiempo que tarda en quemarse... si abren la hoja de especificaciones veran una grafica que indica que si aplicamos 1.5 veces la corriente nominal del fusible este tardara unos 35,000 segundos en quemarse (poco menos de 10 horas) , mientras que si aplicamos 4 veces la corriente nominal tardara 0.04 segundos en quemarse, lo que me sugiere que si bajamos el voltaje de operacion el mismo fusible va a tardar solo un poco mas en quemarse y la grafica debe desplazarse un poco hacia arriba


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 16, 2009)

El problema del fusible es que en el instante que salta queda  establecido un arco, esa "tension maxima" es la que garantiza una extincion "casi" instantanea.
En algunos se especifica la tension segun sea AC o DC.  Tambien influye en el arco lo inductiva que sea la carga, pero no se si esta contemplada en la especificacion.

En los fusibles berretas lo unico que tenes es alambre y aire, ahi la tension maxima es media decorativa, porque cuando el corto es violento (se vaporiza el alambre) el arco dura lo suficiente para hacerte cagar lo que supuestamente protegia.

Con fusibles mejor hechos, se los rellena con arena de cuarzo y el alambre esta tensado por un resorte para mejorar la extincion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

Me acordaba de lo que había puesto de si a alguien se le ocurre usarlos en 10.000 V y me acordé de los seccionadores de 500.000 V 

Wowwwwwww

ABRIENDO

YouTube - Apertura de un seccionador a muy alta tensiÃ³n


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

Y la diferencia  CERRANDO

YouTube - Seccionador 500 KV


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Me acordaba de lo que había puesto de si a alguien se le ocurre usarlos en 10.000 V y me acordé de los seccionadores de 500.000 V
> 
> Wowwwwwww
> 
> ...




  Siempre me ha causado curiosidad saber como funcionan esas plantas... y como convierten medio millon de voltios en el voltaje domestico que usamos a diario... los aislamientos de esos transformadores deben ser impresionantes..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

Te fijaste Chico que la electricidad tiene una "inercia" y no es tan grave conectar como desconectar?

Fijate éste



YouTube - Peligro Electricidad


 De terrorrrrrr !


----------



## jefinho (Mar 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias.Me habeis quitado de todo tipo de dudas sobre esto. 
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2009)

Gracias por el dato Eduardo.

Ayer al irme a dormir (poco después de postear el último mensaje) me quedé pensando en el tema y se me ocurrió algo como lo que dijo Chico sobre la velocidad a la que se quema el alambre. Después me dormí...

La verdad, tu versión me convence bastante más que la mía.

Saludos


----------

